# 2000 a6 2.8 oil pressure



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

So I've purchased this wonderful car and thoroughly enjoy driving it. It has 90,000 miles on it, is as tight as it was new and shifts beautifully. 
















There is of coarse a concern. The oil pressure does not seem as high as it should be. I don't have a gauge of unfortunately. When I drive like a normal human being everything is fine. No noise. Plenty of power. Perfect. It is when I really push it that there is a problem. With it under hard acceleration in first, second and third I will hear the slight sound of ticking from the lifters. Only when between 3000 and 4500 rpm. Still drives as should. Plenty of acceleration and no hesitation.
I have replaced the oil (and filter) with Elf Excellium NF-LDX 5W40 full synthedic (autohouse az) but it made no difference. 
My first though (as I am a licensed advanced diesel mechanic) is that the oil pump is not pumping as it should or that there is a cavitation in the oil beneith the pump inlet due to the amount of oil being pumped.
So does anyone else have this same issue? Is there a general solution or do I need to replace the pump and see how it goes from there?
I'm not afraid of doing the work as these little engines are quite fun to work on but I still don't want to replace perfectly good parts.
Pump price isn't all that bad though...
http://www.drivewire.com/partr...lpump


_Modified by frankinstyn at 9:30 PM 11-21-2007_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 2000 a6 2.8 oil pressure (frankinstyn)*

It really is hard to tell without monitoring the actual oil pressure. I would temporarily install an oil press gauge to see what it reads first.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2000 a6 2.8 oil pressure (frankinstyn)*

Although possible, the issue is unlikely to be the oil pump at 90K miles.
VAG scan the car to see if there are any stored codes. There is an oil pressure sensor and if it has failed, there will be a stored code. Unfortunately the sensor does not read real time pressure, just senses if pressure is too low in order to trip CEL.
Found this note in Bentley regarding your ATQ engine:
If irregular valve noise occurs repeatedly during short periods of driving and disappears after extended periods of driving, the oil check valves must be replaced. (Two oil check valves are underneath intake, one for each bank)
Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: 2000 a6 2.8 oil pressure (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_
Found this note in Bentley regarding your ATQ engine:
If irregular valve noise occurs repeatedly during short periods of driving and disappears after extended periods of driving, the oil check valves must be replaced. (Two oil check valves are underneath intake, one for each bank)
Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks! That sounds much more likely than the pump. So is there any chance you know where I can get these or do I need to go to the dealer?


----------

